

What I Learned From A Code Review - matthewjhughes
http://www.matthewhughes.co.uk/my-code-is-bad-and-i-should-feel-bad-what-i-learned-from-a-code-review/

======
esrauch
A bit unrelated to the point, but forward slashes can generally be used
anywhere that backslashes typically are on Windows.

